# Please Welcome New Moderator: azrancher



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Please join me in welcoming @azrancher to the moderator team.

We are very pleased to have him! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome aboard, azrancher!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey az, who did you have to sleep with to get that position? LOL


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Crony capitalism! Damn deplorable task force here! 

Lol congrats man, we will have more active mods than active regular dudes here soon!

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Where have all the good guys gone?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Where have all the good guys gone?


I'm right here, dang it. :devil:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Welcome to the Mod Squad , very happy to have you with us .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Geeezzzzz, as many Moderators as we have here that job must pay really, really, well. :vs_laugh: Next thing ya know @Slippy will be a moderator. That's when I know the end of the world as we know it will be soon at hand. :vs_shocked:

Congrates on the promotion and all the extra income @azrancher :idea:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Boy they just let anyone be a mod, sheesh.



Prepared One said:


> Geeezzzzz, as many Moderators as we have here that job must pay really, really, well. :vs_laugh: Next thing ya know @Slippy will be a moderator. That's when I know the end of the world as we know it will be soon at hand. :vs_shocked:
> 
> Congrates on the promotion and all the extra income @azrancher :idea:


Yup, when Slippy makes mod we are in deep :vs_poop:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Where have all the good guys gone?


Isn't the song "Where have all the cowboys gone"?

Welcome @azrancher ! Glad you're onboard. Means I can do even less. Damn us Squatches are lazy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

(An evil grin slowly stretches across Slippy's extraordinary handsome face..."Yes My Darlings, The MASTER PLAN is coming in place very nicely... BWAAAHHHAAAHAAHA" and turns to re-enter the laboratory...If one looked very closely, one might have noticed a very slight but happy bounce in Slippy's stride...:vs_smirk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> (An evil grin slowly stretches across Slippy's extraordinary handsome face..."Yes My Darlings, The MASTER PLAN is coming in place very nicely... BWAAAHHHAAAHAAHA" and turns to re-enter the laboratory...If one looked very closely, one might have noticed a very slight but happy bounce in Slippy's stride...:vs_smirk


Hey Slip .... which side are we supposed to be on?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

EDIT - Double Post


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome to the dark side, az.
One of the best perks of the job is hitting spammers with the nuclear option.
Especially the ones with terrible English.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Welcome to the dark side, az.
> One of the best perks of the job is hitting spammers with the nuclear option.
> Especially the ones with terrible English.


Que??? No habla espanol?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Welcome to the dark side, az.
> One of the best perks of the job is hitting spammers with the nuclear option.
> Especially the ones with terrible English.


Thou shalt not hit the ******* admin with the nuclear option. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Damn RPD ... I think she just owned ya!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

cricket said:


> thou shalt not hit the ******* admin with the nuclear option. :tango_face_wink:


*******?? Really?? Cool!!!!!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Awww gee, shucks :redface:

OK bring em on... :banstick:
*
Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome as a Mod.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats azRancher. Kindly recall your lowly old pals who sometimes say inappropriate things..and cut us some slack when needed. Thanks.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Congratulation, Moderancher.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Why are they all super moderators and not just standard moderator or so-so?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Why are they all super moderators and not just standard moderator or so-so?


Because they give us a cape with an "*S*" on it...

*Rancher*


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Have you got the keys to the city? aka bolt cutters?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

What was that I heard over in the corner?

Something about fresh meat on the grinder table?

Oh well, . . . good luck AZ, . . . and have fun nuking the snowflakes.

Say, . . . can I get a 30 second ban, . . . so I can get a "banned" banner over at some of the other websites?

It seems to be a badge of honor to some folks.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Didn't see that coming Lol!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Slippy said:


> (An evil grin slowly stretches across Slippy's extraordinary handsome face..."Yes My Darlings, The MASTER PLAN is coming in place very nicely... BWAAAHHHAAAHAAHA" and turns to re-enter the laboratory...If one looked very closely, one might have noticed a very slight but happy bounce in Slippy's stride...:vs_smirk


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Congratulations azrancher! 

The Cape sounds really cool AZ, however...

I would have held out for a Power Ranger Samurai Amulet and used it to Morph into the Green Samurai Ranger and finally take out all of these Damn Zords!!!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> we will have more active mods than active regular dudes here soon!


I said the same thing when TS was made a Mod and the other Mods all said I was a nasty person who should show respect to the administration. Lots of cops in the cities and Mods on this forum... and we all know how safe the big cities are...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I am still trying to figure out what kind of ranching goes on in AZ. All I seen out there is drunk ****** pan handling in front of the liquor stores. We musta missed something.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I am still trying to figure out what kind of ranching goes on in AZ.


As you have seen from my thread on Chicks !!! ... I must be a chicken rancher, but unfortunately I'm not in Nevada.

*Rancher *


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maol9 said:


> Congratulations azrancher!
> 
> The Cape sounds really cool AZ, however...
> 
> I would have held out for a Power Ranger Samurai Amulet though and used it and used the it to Morph into the Green Samurai Ranger and finally take out all of these Damn Zords!!!











What would Spock think of your post? I'm sure he'd run back to the Jedi council and tell them your post looked like something Scarecrow implanted into the mind of the Bat so he could finally steal the Iron Man suit and finally team up with Gargamel and destroy those Smurf's once and for all. I was going to throw in an Anime reference but Anime sucks! :glasses:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

azrancher has always been a good guy


----------

